# Voyagersixone + Helios Nutrition



## Spongy (Feb 16, 2020)

Who would be interested in seeing a Helios Nutrition sponsored journal for Voyagersixone? 

I haven't talked to him about this so my goal is to guilt him into it with your help.

Parameters:

Voyagersixone trains, eats, and supplements the way I tell him to

Reward:

Free programming and nutrition from Helios Nutrition and commentary by "Poppa Jin"

Who's in?


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 16, 2020)

I think this is a great idea and a very kind gesture on your part.


----------



## CJ (Feb 16, 2020)

Hell of an offer!!!!


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 16, 2020)

Ya exactly what Gibs said. plus we all could probably learn a bit from it as well. Voyager you are about to be transformed into The man himself, Richard Simmons.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 16, 2020)

I am in...


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 16, 2020)

I’m a bit overwhelmed brothers - by not only this incredibly generous offer but by the support. Much love and sincere gratitude. (Special thanks to the guys that have been with me and listening to me bitch and moan... Gibs/CJ/Papa Jin/S30).

Doing a log in the first place was a bit of a risk for me as I’m usually afraid to fail in public. But... the guilt worked, Spongy. 



Thatgoodfellow said:


> Ya exactly what Gibs said. plus we all could probably learn a bit from it as well. Voyager you are about to be transformed into The man himself, *Richard Simmons*.



*A DREAM COME TRUE*


----------



## Spongy (Feb 16, 2020)

**** yes...


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 16, 2020)

looking forward to it man, and I thing Voyager will be the right guy to do this with.


----------



## CJ (Feb 16, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> looking forward to it man, and I thing Voyager will be the right guy to do this with.



Yup!

He'll see it through.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 16, 2020)

Y’all should make sure spongy knows he’s got his work cut out for him though...


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 16, 2020)

And no-homo hugs to both of you gibs and CJ. Super sweet.


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 16, 2020)

spongey just wants the nudes progress pics


----------



## Jin (Feb 16, 2020)

Fantastic idea.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Feb 16, 2020)

I'm all for it, would love to see how he progresses.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 16, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> spongey just wants the nudes progress pics



deal. What I lack in physique I make up in other ways


----------



## Viduus (Feb 16, 2020)

Following for the nudz...

(I’m a Helios client... little help will change your life)


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 16, 2020)

Awesome!​.......................


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 16, 2020)

Viduus said:


> Following for the nudz...
> 
> (I’m a Helios client... little help will change your life)



thats what PMs are for... duhhhh.


----------



## Trump (Feb 16, 2020)

Made my day this, great offer from spongy. V61 is a cool guy I looking forward to this. I can see some hilarious shit going down on this journey and some amazing results


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 16, 2020)

Trump said:


> Made my day this, great offer from spongy. V61 is a cool guy I looking forward to this. I can see some hilarious shit going down on this journey and some amazing results



without a doubt an AMAZING opportunity. 
sweet words man.


----------



## Jin (Feb 16, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> deal. What I lack in physique I make up in other ways



Your cock will
never be as impressive as Seekers.......


----------



## Beserker (Feb 16, 2020)

I recommended this on his intro thread... definitely in for this one!


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 16, 2020)

In fer the ride. Voyager, yer in fer an experience. This will transforme ye.


----------

